# Our First Dedicated Theater Room



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

Been a while since I have posted. But, since we are now having our home built, I can share about our plans for a new theater. We have figured a bunch of stuff out, but there is sooo much more that I haven't even considered yet.

A little over a year ago, we sold our house in the hopes of having another one built. I sell homes for a living, in fact, I sell new construction homes most often. The last home we had built, we had a wonderful family room/home theater area that was a lot of fun to watch movies in. But, after visiting with Erik Farstad and seeing his dedicated home theater room down in his basement, I hoped that one day we could do something like that.

Here is what we used to have fo a home theater...










Like I said, this worked out really well, but after going over to Erik's and watching a projector, I was JEALOUS!! :hissyfit:

The big problem is where we live, Washington State, they do not build homes with basements very often. The water table is to high. You have to be on a hillside to get a basement or it ends up wet all the time. Unless you build a custom home or a very expensive home, a basement is just not an option.

The builder that I am selling homes for had two different neighborhoods that could take a daylight basement. I chose the development that was closest to work. There was only one lot in this neighborhood that could take a basement, so I jumped on it - LAST YEAR. It has finally started construction.

I'll attach some floorplans of the basement real soon.

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Jeff... :wave: ... great to see you back around... :T

I'm looking forward to following your project. 

Those ML's look sweet!


----------

